# ****Brand New Made In UK PVC Vivs****



## liquidforce999 (Sep 1, 2014)

Price List



Arboreal Chondro/GTP Vivs



60cm x 60cm x 60cm with light and removable perches 

£199.00. 



100cm x 60cm x 60cm with light and removable perches 

£250.00



Terrestrial Vivs



100cm x 45cm x 45cm with light 

£199.00



120cm x 45cm x 45cm with light

£225.00



100cm x 60cm x 60cm with light

£235.00



120cm x 60cm x 60cm with light 

£250.00



I can also install the Habistat Reptile Radiator and safety guard for an extra 

£100.00.


----------



## liquidforce999 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## liquidforce999 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## liquidforce999 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

y this not here Equipment Classifieds - Reptile Forums


----------



## liquidforce999 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sorry I thought this was the same?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

nop this is to ask thinks on equipment the one i put jump is to sell equipment : victory:


----------



## liquidforce999 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sorry I'll make sure I just post in the other one. :-s


----------

